# Where to get DHEA



## Guest (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi please could anyone advise how/where to obtain DHEA? It was recommended to me during a nutritional consultation, although my ivf clinic dr said not to bother with it. It seems more difficult to get hold of then things like melatonin- seems you need a prescription?

Thank you x


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi I'm looking at biovea UK as I need some dhea too!

How much are u planning to take? And what's the melatonin for? X


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2016)

Been advised 75mg per day. Melatonin is also for egg quality (3mg of that). Good luck Bluestone xx


----------



## Sunny002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Ladies,
I'm 43 with low levels of testosterone which effected my egg quality. My IVF clinic (which is private) actually prescribe it on prescription. I was on 75mg daily. It's also important that you get your testosterone tested every 4 weeks while taking it though because if it goes to high it can overstimulate having a negative effect on fertility. 
After a month my doc put it down to 50mg from cycle day 1 until O. 

A friend of mine did managed to order some directly from an online pharmacy (although that would make me nervous)
I have to say I've had 5 previous losses and have just got a BFP on my first IVF with grade A eggs. As for the DHEA, CQ10, Vit B complex I'm convinced without them I wouldn't have my positive right now.

I wish you both the best of luck xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank you and congrats Sunny   I asked my clinic last year if I would benefit from taking DHEA and my consultant said no (although he thought it was worth taking melatonin), but Melanie Brown (nutritionist) recently suggested I try it. My testosterone & DHEA levels were in the normal range when I had them tested last year. Yes sounds like it's important to check levels regularly if taking DHEA. Thank you and all the best to you too xx


----------



## Sunny002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you so much for the congrats, it's lovely to hear. 
I'm  sure you know yourself with previous losses family members no longer congratulate you, it's more of an intake of breath followed by 'one day at a time' lol 

The DHEA is a funny one my previous clinic didn't recommend it either but at this stage in my life I needed to know I'd tried everything in my power first. 
Secondly it's amazing how much better I felt once I started talking it, much to my husbands dismay I used to call them my happy pills lol (my initial level was 0.02 so clearly my body needed something) 

Xx


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

I actually posted yesterday in a different board about DHEA. I too want to feel like I tried everything before I quit trying and I ordered some online and started taking 25mg perday for the last week( tablet form biovea site) I went to my GP yesterday to ask him if he could check my levels and he was not suppotive at all because it is not licensed in UK. I have actually got a new batch already ordered from the DHEA site because it is micronized and apparently better and I feel like I have to throw it in the bin once it arrives. I just don't know what to do for the best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. I started the DHEA for a few days and lots of hair has been falling out, so I am going to stop it!   My GP would probably have the same reaction as yours, I guess they can feel nervous about agreeing less conventional or common products & protocols etc. Maybe you could try a private consultant or other specialist who might be more willing to support you with trying DHEA? Good luck   xx


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

hi Merlin, that's interesting about the hair. I can't afford to lose hair cause it is fine as it is. Even if a private consultant give me the go ahead there is still the potential of hair loss. Looks like I will have to give this as miss


----------



## Sunny002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

When I first started the DHEA I noticed some hair loss but nothing significant thankfully, I think it was due to it being new in my system. It certainly settled down after the first month though and now looking you wouldn't know at all.

Gemini40 out of interest what is your current level of testosterone?
It's hard to know what to do, but unless your levels are low why would you even consider taking it? 

Send you both big fat positive thoughts


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks Sunny, you too. Glad your hair settled down. I can't face losing any more so hopefully mine's settling down too now   Melanie Brown nutritionist suggested DHEA to me, despite having an apparently normal level from blood test, but I may move onto DE unless my latest crop of eggs have a normal PGS result, so maybe not relevant anymore. All the best xx


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi sunny, I actually don't know what my levels are, I am just goi g oif the.basis that there is so much positive feedback on taking it for a few months and having improved agg supply. Some clinics like Lister suggest it for low ovarian reserve. I have had a bad experience with my hair about 10 years ago falling out so I might had to give it a miss any how


----------



## Sunny002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Gemini40,

I've just realised that it was your thread that I responded to about the SIMS clinic in another thread. Did you go with them in the end? x


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi sunny, I am still in limbo. Kinda toying with the idea of giving my own eggs a go again. I got word from RVH, Belfast that we are now on their list for egg donation but have to advertise ourselves and response tends to be slow. I have an appointment with GCRM Belfast next month to discuss referral to GCRM Glasgow for egg donation which takes 10 months or there is still SIMs or IVF Alicante. So confusing, trying to make right decision. If only my own eggs would work


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Sunny, sorry should have asked you on last message, was that SIMs that out you on Shea and did you get your bfp with them?


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi

Iv been taking dhea for a few weeks now. The last few days iv been getting sore legs at the back of my thighs. Mayne not even related to dhea but just wonder what all your symptoms are? I haven't had my testosterone levels checked x


----------



## Sunny002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Gemini, you poor thing I'm not sure I could cope with the wait and the unknown of what and where it was going to happen.

Yep I was lucky enough to get my BFP with the SIMS (and DHEA) plus my problem was egg quality too, it was getting all my hormone levels right at the same time & we hit lucky in Feb so jumped straight in. On the day of transfer only 3 survived so I put all 3 back, I was totally gutted that we didn't have any to freeze due to my age & the years it had taken us to get here. I had my 6 week scan the other day and it's the first time of my 6 pregnancies that  the scan measured the correct dates, so fingers crossed this is my take home baby. Next scan next week and I'm in bits already. 

I know that the SIMS are a little expensive but this was my last chance with my eggs and I needed to know id done everything before I gave up hope. You're so brave reviewing and looking in to egg donation but I wouldn't rule yours out unless everything had been checked & done. Where are you located? 
Wishing you the best of luck & fingers crossed you find your clinic x 
(I have something that might be of interest for you but I'll try and private message it, please bare with me as I'm on the phone with finger trouble  ) 

Hi Mo89,

Maybe speak to the doctor but I don't think that sore legs are listed as part of the possible side effects. For me I guess I was lucky as my levels were so low they were hardly there so the pills actually made me feel great lol
Can I ask why you would take them if you haven't been told your levels are low? Please do be careful as over stimulation can cause infertility. xx


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Sunny, big congrats on your great news, all sounds very positive and exciting. You have raised a few good points for me. I was basically referred for IUI and then ICSI on the NHS and only standard tests were done. I rang the clinic that I was having my IUI with today because they were very helpful and asked about my initial blood tests. The nurse said testosterone levels were never checked. My ICSI was such a disaster with only 3 eggs and none fertilised that the consultant just automatically suggested donor eggs. But now I am wondering if there wasn't more that could have been done. I am from Tyrone and have easy access to the train station to get to Dublin, maybe I should be asking them their opinion on my eggs before moving to donor. 
What do you think was the issue with your other cycles that failed?? PS I think you done very well getting 3 eggs to transfer


----------



## Sunny002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you so much! (Sadly we no longer get excited about it I think we'll celebrate at the end of 9months lol) 

What might be worth doing is printing the blood test price list from the SIMS web site & take it to your doc (if cheaper) to get tested then just bring the results to an initial consultation in the SIMS. At least this gives them an idea of where you're at without having to do them all again. Also you're not committed. 

Mine was frustrating because I never had a problem getting pregnant at first, I just couldn't maintain it which we found out it was  my hormone levels which were never right at the same time which was the problem. (producing poor quality eggs & all pregnancies had heartbeats at the scan then  would just stop) 
Then I went on a ton of medication for the quality and TSI with stimulation but my right tube which is blocked had become the dominant one & I couldn't get pregnant at all. Here's the frustrating bit, it was only when I insisted on IVF on the next cycle I found out that the clinic didn't have my notes about my blocked tube. 

What I will say is I did so much research probably like everyone here & for me it was the convenience of being able to get to the clinic when I needed and the fact they are extremely advanced on testing all of which they can do there. (The Chicago test) most docs or clinics have to send away & results can take up to 5 weeks the SIMS is 24hrs. 
It's a tough one & the initial consultation I think is €170 but I think it's well worth it just to get an idea of where you're at. 

I have to say the 3 eggs we transferred were grade A and perfect, I sobbed like a baby when they told me I just couldn't believe it. 
Please do keep me posted & good luck.


----------

